# Not straight forward email received on my spouse visa



## Yemmy (Nov 25, 2016)

Good afternoon jopper, sorry to bother you again, I just received a not straight forward email from home office today on my spouse visa as today marks the 12weeks have submitted my application and I'm so worried hope it's nothing to worry about?Pls I'm so worried. Thanks for your kind response.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

And what does that email say, to be not straight forward?


----------



## Yemmy (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days. 

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible. 

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are applying from Nigeria, these applications usually take longer.

In addition there is a general backlog of applications due to administrative changes.

Some folks have been waiting well over the 12 weeks timeline


----------



## Yemmy (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks I'm actually applying from Nigeria, was just scared of the email.


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yemmy said:


> Thanks I'm actually applying from Nigeria, was just scared of the email.


Hi Yemmy,
I'm applying from the US, and received the not straightforward email on Monday, day 56 of my application. Joppa commented that it seems they're sending out those emails to buy them some time due to the backlog :-/ I'm still worried too, as I'm so anxious to be reunited with my love, this is agonizing!


----------



## Yemmy (Nov 25, 2016)

Jessel, I can imagine the frustrations because I'm in the same shoes.missing my husband so much and can wait to be reunite with him soon.lets just keep praying and hope very soon we will get our visa in Jesus name Amen.


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Yemmy said:


> Good afternoon jopper, sorry to bother you again, I just received a not straight forward email from home office today on my spouse visa as today marks the 12weeks have submitted my application and I'm so worried hope it's nothing to worry about?Pls I'm so worried. Thanks for your kind response.


Hi did you select priority service or non-priority?


----------



## Yemmy (Nov 25, 2016)

It's non priority!


----------



## Russia2UK (Aug 3, 2017)

Yemmy said:


> Good afternoon jopper, sorry to bother you again, I just received a not straight forward email from home office today on my spouse visa as today marks the 12weeks have submitted my application and I'm so worried hope it's nothing to worry about?Pls I'm so worried. Thanks for your kind response.


This is happening more and more since the government announced the changes from the Supreme Court Judgement. 

Is your sponsor Cat A salaried employment?

Typically, a "not straight forward" email is sent to those relying on 3rd party support or whose financial arrangements are more complicated to deal with than Cat A such as relying on savings, self-employed etc

As another member has mentioned, there is also a massive back log of 5000 applications that were placed on hold from February to July. These will begin to be dealt with from 10th August on when the new changes come into effect.


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

Russia2UK said:


> Yemmy said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon jopper, sorry to bother you again, I just received a not straight forward email from home office today on my spouse visa as today marks the 12weeks have submitted my application and I'm so worried hope it's nothing to worry about?Pls I'm so worried. Thanks for your kind response.
> ...


Hi Russia2UK,

Where by chance did you get this info? I mean, it makes perfect sense, but I am curious? What new changes are coming into effect?


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh gosh i have been hearing many cases that have been delayed too! I did tell my husband that it was probably due to home office putting cases on hold when they went to court.

5000 applications is a shocking amount I really do hope that by this November they would have got through most of them.

In November I am planning to put my case on you see.. I think I will apply with priority even though I do have a previous refusal. I really don't want to get caught up in the backlog.


----------



## Russia2UK (Aug 3, 2017)

JessyL772 said:


> Hi Russia2UK,
> 
> Where by chance did you get this info? I mean, it makes perfect sense, but I am curious? What new changes are coming into effect?


I am very up to date  

The government published the long awaited statement of changes to the immigration rules on 20th July. These relate to the Supreme Court Judgement in February and mainly affect 3rd party financial support applications and those applications involving children which do not meet the minimum income requirement threshold but fall under consideration of the European Convention on Human Rights Article 8.

In the statement they commented there are 5000 applications on hold. These will be dealt with from 10th August on when the changes take effect.

I can't begin to imagine the chaos that will ensue after that date. They made no mention of how they will deal with the applications or how dealing with them will affect pending and future applications. 

There are typically 55,000 settlement applications to UK processed every year. 5000 represents roughly 10% so that is at least 5 working weeks of backlog!!


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

Russia2UK said:


> I am very up to date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you for sharing your insight! It is much appreciated, I'm sure not to just myself, but to many of us here!

My fiancé's current employment more than meets the financial requirement, however he has not been there for over six months, which is why we had to have my savings as a fall back, which also more than meets the financial requirement. I just hope that once the wheels start turning, many of us that have been waiting so long will finally be able to be reunited with our loved ones.


----------



## JessyL772 (Jul 25, 2017)

https://newlandchase.com/uncategori...s-in-immigration-rules-from-10th-august-2017/

Thank you, Russia2UK xxx


----------



## Russia2UK (Aug 3, 2017)

JessyL772 said:


> Well thank you for sharing your insight! It is much appreciated, I'm sure not to just myself, but to many of us here!
> 
> My fiancé's current more than meets the financial requirement, however he has not been there for over six months, which is why we had to have my savings as a fall back, which also more than meets the financial requirement. I just hope that once the wheels start turning, many of us that have been waiting so long will finally be able to be reunited with our loved ones.


Thank you. I absolutely share your sentiment.


----------

